# MOVED: Reviews on Dogus Ivf Cyprus Dr firdevs( team miracle)



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Cyprus & Turkey.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339094.0


----------

